# Asbury Park, NJ - Second Life Bikes Swap Meet



## nj_shore (Feb 6, 2018)

Cool shop in Asbury Park is having their regular bicycle swap meet.  Always a good time.  I can't say how many "collectible" bikes will be there but something always catches my eye.  

" Join us for our 4th annual Bicycle Jumble. Lots of bikes, parts, and accessories for sale. Contact us to be a vendor. $25 gets you a spot. 732-776-6878 "

https://www.facebook.com/events/154416615265922/

Sunday, March 4 at 10 AM - 2 PM
Second Life Bikes
21 Main St, Asbury Park, New Jersey 07712


----------



## mike j (Feb 6, 2018)

Picked up some pretty good stuff at last year's show. Hope I can make this one.


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 7, 2018)

Great show but  CRAP I have a WW1 event the same day fooey


----------



## John G04 (Feb 7, 2018)

I’ll be there hopefully


----------



## cheeseroc (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm vending again but I rarely sell any classic stuff.  Tell me what you're looking for and I'll bring it if I have it?


----------



## nj_shore (Feb 8, 2018)

If you end up going to the show, I'm 5 mins away with a hoard of classic stuff.  I need to move it all.


----------



## secondlifebikes (Feb 13, 2018)

Just posted about the swap meet this morning.  Didn't realize you already had this thread going.  Thanks, Steve!


----------



## cheeseroc (Mar 2, 2018)

Paid for my spot last weekend.  Hoping to sell a lot so bring lots of monies.


----------

